# Drilling Straight Holes



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi all. I have finally upgraded my kit just a little bit by picking up a secondhand Black and Decker drill for 20 bucks. (Yay)

I need to figure out a way to drill straight holes perpendicular to my flat materials. I've seen some jigs before and have considered a number of them, but buying any kind of peripheral is not in the budget at all right now.

Any home-grown advice?


----------



## I like rubber (Jun 12, 2017)

Do little bits at a time 
Drill about 5mm then have a look at a few different sides of the drill to see if it is strait
Keep doing that until you get through to the other side.
It won't be 100% strait but I wil be rediculasly close.
Hope this could help????


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Drilling straight holes in the correct(matching) spots has been a bit of a bane to me, but I never pursued it. A quick search found this.

https://www.todayshomeowner.com/video/diy-jig-for-drilling-perpendicular-holes/

Easy, cheap and looks like it might work pretty good. I'm gonna try this myself next time.


----------

